# I want to be making 2000 a month from home in 6 years



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a play off of the 1000 dollar a month ASAP thread.
I'll soon be 50. Our home with 18 acres should be paid off and our youngest out of college by May 2022. I'm planning now to leave my unskilled blue collar job at that point.
I have been a reader of MMM(MrMoneyMustache). I am amazed at the quality of life his family of three are able to enjoy, on 25k a year. That is how I determined that I'll need 24k a year.
I realize at 50 that as I get older I'm not going to be able to do the physical work that I'm able to do now. So I need to take that into consideration. I have a p/t gig in addition to my full time job that is fulfilling and should always be there. It pays 6k a year. So I need to only replace 18k a year now. My dw and I love to go to yard sales. I sell items online that we find, but don't need for ourselves. I'm thinking about 3k a year from that. Now I'm down to 15k that needs to be replaced. I'll share some of my money making project ideas as I work towards them and time permits. I've enjoyed the many threads others have contributed with their own money making efforts.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

groundhogII said:


> This is a play off of the 1000 dollar a month ASAP thread.
> I'll soon be 50. Our home with 18 acres should be paid off and our youngest out of college by May 2022. I'm planning now to leave my unskilled blue collar job at that point.
> I have been a reader of MMM(MrMoneyMustache). I am amazed at the quality of life his family of three are able to enjoy, on 25k a year. That is how I determined that I'll need 24k a year.
> I realize at 50 that as I get older I'm not going to be able to do the physical work that I'm able to do now. So I need to take that into consideration. I have a p/t gig in addition to my full time job that is fulfilling and should always be there. It pays 6k a year. So I need to only replace 18k a year now. My dw and I love to go to yard sales. I sell items online that we find, but don't need for ourselves. I'm thinking about 3k a year from that. Now I'm down to 15k that needs to be replaced. I'll share some of my money making project ideas as I work towards them and time permits. I've enjoyed the many threads others have contributed with their own money making efforts.


 You do not seem to be asking how to do this---I guess you are saying you are working it out and will keep us posted as you do??


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes Fire-Man I guess this is more of an online journal discussing my progress. There are lots of posts claiming " I make x amount of money doing this". But there is very little mentioned about the action steps involved in arriving to that point. I want to share my failures as well as my successes in this journey.
I visited with a family member this past weekend. This women is 91 and has only her modest SS check to live off of. She has led a fulfilled life despite her modest means. Reflecting on this visit, I realized that I had had a fear that I would never have enough money to retire with security. I now understand better that there is no security in physical things. So, I am more determined now to exit the 9-5 rat race in 6 years.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

groundhogII said:


> Yes Fire-Man I guess this is more of an online journal discussing my progress.


 OK, well Good Luck to you in your future efforts!!


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought I'd post a little update. 24k a year working from home by 2022. 
6k year with p/t gig
3k a year reselling online
__
15k a year still needed.

What I've been brainstorming on. On the 1000 a month ASAP thread someone mentioned raising pigs. I work for a food processor and we throw away a lot of food. I'm trying to find the person I need to talk to about recycling this wasted food with pigs raised on my 18 acres. Not exactly what I had in mind for retirement income, but if I could make money on this food waste I could use the money for other projects.

I recently harvested my first 2.5 gallons of honey from one of my bee hives. I want to learn more about bees and purchase more hives. I can see generating a few thousand a year from honey 6 years from now.
Also, I'm putting away 50 dollars every two weeks when I get paid for a experimental money making project I have in the works. It won't be anytime soon as I need about 1k to get started.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

It shouldn't be a problem, because the way the economy is going, $2000 will only be worth about $200 (or less) in six years.


----------

